# How many of these things do you all do?



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm really interested in knowing whether I am mistaken in my thinking or not. To figure that out I would love to know how many of you all: 
(Assuming that you and your spouse each have your own computer/laptop, Facebook account, email account etc.)

Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.
Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?
Have a passcode on your phones?
Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?
Have multiple personal email accounts?

If you answer yes I would love to know why if you are willing to share.
Thanks!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmmm I see what you are getting at, but the main one that is a concern is the over protection, and taking it into the bathroom.

I don’t do the things you just mentioned. But other than the bathroom I know people who do all those other things. Some people are convinced that if you don’t log out of everything and clear history you’ll get a virus or be hacked. And they close all the apps immediately after using them. And they have multiple emails, etc.

These are friends though so of course wouldn’t be secretive about their phone around me the same way they would a spouse (if they were up to something). I just know some people are super diligent about signing out everywhere.

Taking it into the bathroom or never letting it out of your sight is the problem one.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

None of the above. 

I will say, years ago I cheated, back then I would have been more likely to carry my phone around, also had a secret email account. 

I was smart enough to know all the rest of that list is a major red flag and avoided doing things like that - but I was also informed enough to understand private browsers etc. 

In short, yes all of that is a major red flag, but it’s also possible to be shady without being so blatant about it.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

I'mAllIn said:


> I'm really interested in knowing whether I am mistaken in my thinking or not. To figure that out I would love to know how many of you all:
> (Assuming that you and your spouse each have your own computer/laptop, Facebook account, email account etc.)
> 
> 1. Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
> ...


1 - Always. It is simply good digital hygiene to set your browser to clear everything when you close it out/use private tabs. It'll load much faster the next time you open it, and do you actually need all of that history. It's not like I'm deleting "Snow White vs the 6 hung Goats + the Sneezy Dog" 1-23. Mrs. AandM can see those anytime. She has all of my logins.

2 - I Don't use faceborg outside of work. Yes I log out of email accounts every time, have since the 90's. Digital hygiene and habit.

3 - She has mine. I have hers. We rarely ever use them, other than for conveniences' sake.

4 - I actually covered this in "3", but yes. We know each others' pass codes.

5 - Yes. It's my alarm clock, my news reader, my dissident blog reader, my work umbilical, lifeline to my stable o' *****es...

I'm ****ting you about the last one. However, to fully answer your question, yes I leave it out when I am doing yard work, exercise, and other sweaty stuff. She can access it then. I don't mind.

6 - Yes, I have multiple personal email accounts. Some since the mid-90s. Some, as account sign-up/spam garbage cans. Some I actively monitor. My wife does as well. If I ask; if she asks, username and password given post-haste.

Why I'm willing to share? Despite what you see on sites like this, marriage is not an unmitigated ****-show of adultery and walking away. It can be pretty awesome.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Delete browser history. No, if I did I’d make sure to fill it with normal stuff

Logout of email, nope. Don’t do Facebook.

I use a password manager, she has my master password. 

Of course I have passcode on my phone, she has it and her fingerprint is set up. 

I take my iPad to the bathroom. 

Multiple personal emails, yes.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
Not very often.

Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.
Yes, just for security purpose

Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?
I dont save passwords ... security purpose

Have a passcode on your phones?
yes

Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?
No ... I leave my phone laying around


Have multiple personal email accounts?
Yes ... two accounts. One account for most "important " stuff. The other account for stuff that is just garbage 



With that being said: My wife has access to all of it any time she likes. I hide nothing and have no reason to do that.
I believe your question is really about trust and access. Something is hidden and you don't like it....... and with good reason generally.


----------



## LimaTango (May 7, 2019)

I'm in middle of divorce so things are a bit tighter than they were. But here's where I am now:

1. Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer? No. But I do use incognito tabs fairly often.

2. Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done? - No. I probably should but don't. Facebook only accessible from laptop though and it's password protected. I don't log out of email either. 

3. Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords? Sometimes I let computer save passwords.

4. Have a passcode on your phones? - Yes, I do. It auto locks quickly. 

5. Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom? I do. Reading twitter in the bathroom is the best. Job pretty much required me to live with my phone.

6. Have multiple personal email accounts? Yes. Some old, spam holder accounts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> I'm really interested in knowing whether I am mistaken in my thinking or not. To figure that out I would love to know how many of you all:
> (Assuming that you and your spouse each have your own computer/laptop, Facebook account, email account etc.)
> 
> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?


No. There is no one that is interested in my browsing history and they would be bored to death if the did check it out. Spent about two hours today searching for what cases lilac and Photinia Red Robin Hedging Plants to have diminished sized new leaves. Yea, that's exciting. >



I'mAllIn said:


> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.


I shut down my computer every night before bed. Sometimes I shut it down during the day if I'm going to be gone for a long time. This automatically signs me out of everything I might be logged into.



I'mAllIn said:


> Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?


I do not let anything but me save my passwords. With all the data hacks I know that no online storage or site is safe.



I'mAllIn said:


> Have a passcode on your phones?


Nope



I'mAllIn said:


> Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?


Yep. I carry it in the pocket of my slacks. So it comes with me everywhere I go. I do not want to miss any business calls. In addition, I have a friend and a brother who call me when they have a health emergency. 



I'mAllIn said:


> Have multiple personal email accounts?


I have multiple email accounts. They are not all personal, most are business. I have one personal account. And I have 3 that I use for places like facebook, twitter, etc. I do not use my real, personal account for social media.



I'mAllIn said:


> If you answer yes I would love to know why if you are willing to share.


Because there is nothing in that info that could be used to hack me or otherwise harm me or my family.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I'mAllIn said:


> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
> 
> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.
> 
> ...



Delete browsing history- Always. 
Why? Because it’s embarrassing. Also I clearly don’t want my significant other to see somethings I look at/search for. Not everything is his business and some mystery in relationships are good. (Ie maybe he shouldn’t see my google searches like whether or not women making significantly more money impacts the relationship. That would be Hurtful for him to find.)

Log out of Facebook- I don’t have Facebook. 

Don’t let your computer/phone save passwords- I never do this for fear of someone gaining entry to private personal information (social security, bank accounts etc.)

Have a passcode on my phone- of course I do. I have all my passwords, and bank account Information, and confidential work information on it. 

Take your phone with you everywhere- no not everywhere. But I do a lot because I constantly like to check email or play games or whatever. Not because I’m hiding anything. It’s a bad habit. 

Have multiple email accounts- I have 2. One from my old married name that I haven’t deleted.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I do everything you posted except take my phone to the bathroom and regularly delete my browser history. I don't save passwords ever and I log out of everything.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I'mAllIn said:


> I'm really interested in knowing whether I am mistaken in my thinking or not. To figure that out I would love to know how many of you all:
> (Assuming that you and your spouse each have your own computer/laptop, Facebook account, email account etc.)
> 
> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
> ...


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer? NO.
Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done. NEVER
Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords? IT SAVES THEM ALL
Have a passcode on your phones? YES, BUT THE WHOLE FAMILY KNOWS IT AND THEIR FINGERPRINTS WORK TOO.
Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom? NO, THOUGHT I DO SOMETIMES TAKE IT TO THE BATHROOM TO READ.
Have multiple personal email accounts? NO. ONE BUSINESS ONE PERSONAL.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'mAllIn said:


> I'm really interested in knowing whether I am mistaken in my thinking or not. To figure that out I would love to know how many of you all:
> (Assuming that you and your spouse each have your own computer/laptop, Facebook account, email account etc.)
> 
> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?


Generally, no. If I don't want a history of a particular browsing session, I'll use a private window.



> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.


Yes. NEVER leave access to your personal accounts open to the public, especially with a mobile device that might lose.



> Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?


I use a password manager with strong encryption and a single highly secure master password. And no, I do NOT let my browser save passwords.



> Have a passcode on your phones?


Of course. Are there people who leave their phone unlocked?



> Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?


Best place to read the news. But not religiously, no. 



> Have multiple personal email accounts?


Yes. One primary account I have had for nearly 30 years. One more for the phone, which makes integrating with Google much simpler. One for throwaway use that I don't mind getting filled with spam. None of them are secret - they just serve separate purposes.

One day back in the early 90's, one of my co-workers left his computer unlocked while he went to the bathroom. He then "came out" to the entire group in an email (that today would get someone fired) but was good for a group chuckle at the time. 

I have been a software engineer for 35 years. Online security is no joke. Leaving devices unlocked, passwords in unsecured files, and other seemingly innocuous mistakes can have far reaching consequences. Were someone to gain access to my computer passwords, they potentially have access to my identity, bank accounts, retirement funds, and just about anything else of value. I don't go so far as to encrypt my hard drive, but were someone to steal my home PC, it's all there. Since I'm not in control of what the browser decides to save, better to be cautious.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I'mAllIn said:


> I'm really interested in knowing whether I am mistaken in my thinking or not. To figure that out I would love to know how many of you all:
> (Assuming that you and your spouse each have your own computer/laptop, Facebook account, email account etc.)


We each have a cell phone and a desktop.



I'mAllIn said:


> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?


I do, but only when I'm researching and shopping for a surprise gift or doing occasional computer maintenance like running scans, defragging, etc.

DH never deletes anything. 



I'mAllIn said:


> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.


I log out of email automatically because some sensitive accounts are linked to my email. I leave FB logged in.

DH doesn't have social media. He just refers people who want to keep in touch to my social media because he thinks maintaining social media accounts is an annoying useless time sink.



I'mAllIn said:


> Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?


I only let it save my social sites like TAM, Reddit, Twitter, etc. Every other account is not saved for security.

DH doesn't have too many accounts of his own. A couple on forums and his Google/YouTube, iirc. Those passwords are saved on his computer and the Roku.

Our emails, financial institution accounts, and utility account usernames, passwords, and security questions are listed in a book kept on the desk.



I'mAllIn said:


> Have a passcode on your phones?


I don't currently have a password on my phone, but I also don't have anything on my phone but texts, pics, and contacts. That said, I've been considering a passcode or using facial recognition because I am starting to use it more as I am home less.

DH doesn't have a passcode on his phone.



I'mAllIn said:


> Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?


I take it with me when I leave the house and I do take it into the bathroom to read, but I also spend hours a day without it in my hand. Sometimes it's on the charger and sometimes it's wherever I set it down last time I used it.



I'mAllIn said:


> Have multiple personal email accounts?


I have 2. The first I've had since forever and it's my primary. The other is for Google services and account creation/spam.

DH has 1.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
Yes, sometimes. I log off everything before closing down too. 

Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.
Don't have FB.

Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?
Negative.

Have a passcode on your phones?
Yes, same as his.

Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?
No, I'm not on my phone that often. 
If I take phone into bathroom with me it's to listen to music while getting ready.

Have multiple personal email accounts?
A few... work-related/pay-slips; junk mail/receipts kind of stuff; then for bookings and such.

If you answer yes I would love to know why if you are willing to share.
Does this help?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

When I was married, none of the above. 

If we were out in the car together, and I was driving, I would leave my phone on the console, and if it pinged for a text or a call, I'd ask her to look at it and see who it was. 

I am probably a digital idiot but I let my laptop save my passwords. But the question of online security is a different topic from keeping things from your partner.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

So, OP, you've gotten a mountain of replies that the things you asked about are not so unusual for those of us concerned with digital hygiene.

But we all know that wasn't the real point of your post, was it? Anything else you'd like to share?


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

I'mAllIn said:


> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?


Never


I'mAllIn said:


> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.


Facebook sometimes. Email never. We have one home computer and my mail goes to Mail and either of us can open it at any time. Once in a while I log off facebook is we have relatives coming over who mich want to log onto facebook


I'mAllIn said:


> Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?


 Some yes some no. Bank - no for security reasons. Others, mostly yes, I let the computer save the passwords


I'mAllIn said:


> Have a passcode on your phones?


 Mine no, his yes, it's a work phone and he's required to.


I'mAllIn said:


> Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?


 heck no!


I'mAllIn said:


> Have multiple personal email accounts?


 I have three, mainly because they're each set up on autodeposit for a different bank account.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Cletus said:


> So, OP, you've gotten a mountain of replies that the things you asked about are not so unusual for those of us concerned with digital hygiene.
> 
> But we all know that wasn't the real point of your post, was it? Anything else you'd like to share?


The real point of my post was really to find out if doing those things is completely normal or not, but of course there is reason why I care. 
Years ago, after 20 years of marriage, I found out my husband had been screwing around on the internet. I don't know for sure how long it had been going on, whether it was limited to the internet or if he had sex with someone else also, but what I do know for sure is that he wasn't ever completely honest with me about what went on. We worked on our marriage, and things got much better for years, but some things we never resolved to my satisfaction, and now I feel like things are sliding again. 
The things that were never resolved for me involve his phone, computer, passwords etc. He deletes all of his browsing history, has an email address that he told me he never uses but I know that's a lie, he literally takes his phone everywhere/always has it muted/turns it upside down on the table whenever it's in my sight, makes excuses not to share his passwords and things like that. Considering his internet cheating I think I'm justified in finding all of these things unacceptable.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'mAllIn said:


> Am I wrong?


No.

Just be sure to ask the right question next time for more helpful answers 

Logging out, clearing browser history, and digital hygiene are not unusual. Finding excuses to hide everything from your spouse is. It's a big red flag especially after documented history.

I think you are in a morally acceptable position to demand that he come clean or else.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

No, you're not wrong. Considering your past history he should know that this secretiveness of his is not right. Was he ever truly remoseful when you found him cheating the last time? If so, he should know that transparency is a must and hiding stuff is a no-no.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

RideofmyLife said:


> No, you're not wrong. Considering your past history he should know that this secretiveness of his is not right. Was he ever truly remoseful when you found him cheating the last time? If so, he should know that transparency is a must and hiding stuff is a no-no.


He did seem truly remorseful, which is why even though I felt that he wasn't entirely truthful about the extent of his activities on the internet I let it drop and moved forward. Now though I've found proof that there has been at least some level of contact with another woman that he didn't tell me anything about whatsoever, and when I confronted him about that he wasn't honest with me this time either, so I'm trying to figure out where to go from here.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Cletus said:


> No.
> 
> Just be sure to ask the right question next time for more helpful answers
> 
> ...


Oh believe me, I asked about every question possible, in about every way possible, more than a few times. The fact that he isn't being honest with me is all on him at this point, I'm just trying to figure out why he isn't, how much it matters to me, and where my line in the sand is.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I'mAllIn said:


> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer? No
> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done. No
> Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords? No
> Have a passcode on your phones? He does (I know what it is), I don't
> ...





I'mAllIn said:


> The real point of my post was really to find out if doing those things is completely normal or not, but of course there is reason why I care.
> Years ago, after 20 years of marriage, I found out my husband had been screwing around on the internet. I don't know for sure how long it had been going on, whether it was limited to the internet or if he had sex with someone else also, but what I do know for sure is that he wasn't ever completely honest with me about what went on. We worked on our marriage, and things got much better for years, but some things we never resolved to my satisfaction, and now I feel like things are sliding again.
> The things that were never resolved for me involve his phone, computer, passwords etc. He deletes all of his browsing history, has an email address that he told me he never uses but I know that's a lie, he literally takes his phone everywhere/always has it muted/turns it upside down on the table whenever it's in my sight, makes excuses not to share his passwords and things like that. Considering his internet cheating I think I'm justified in finding all of these things unacceptable.
> 
> Am I wrong?


No you're not. He should be handing everything you request over to you without hesitation. The fact that he isn't is a HUGE red flag. Privacy in marriage is closing the door when you use the bathroom.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'mAllIn said:


> We worked on our marriage, and things got much better for years, but some things we never resolved to my satisfaction, and now I feel like things are sliding again.


What a woman says, "_*we worked on our marriage*_," what that _usually_ means is that she learned how to be ok with her cheating husband's **** behavior and the disrespect he'd crammed down her throat. What that means for the cheating husband is that HE learned how to be a lot sneakier so he wouldn't get caught the next time. He also learned to step up the sugary fake promises of future fidelity and his proclamations of love, and he probably also increased the gratuitous compliments toward his wife, as well. Most of these cheating men ramp up the love and attention towards their wives after they've been caught cheating because if they don't, a possible alternative is a trip to divorce court which they don't want. So they do whatever they can to avoid it. It's Cheater #101.

He likely didn't 'change' and become a better person back when you caught him and you both 'worked on the marriage.' It just put him on notice to be very, very careful going forward because you may not be as forgiving the next time you catch him. 



> The things that were never resolved for me involve his phone, computer, passwords etc. He deletes all of his browsing history, has an email address that he told me he never uses but I know that's a lie, he literally takes his phone everywhere/always has it muted/turns it upside down on the table whenever it's in my sight, makes excuses not to share his passwords and things like that. Considering his internet cheating I think I'm justified in finding all of these things unacceptable.


Look, he already showed you *exactly who he is *back when you caught him the first time. And all he's done is play the appeasement game and tell you what you want to hear in order to avoid divorce court. But that doesn't mean he's magically become a saint. He's still who he was before - he just got better at hiding it but now it would appear that he just doesn't seem to give a rat's ass whether you know what he's doing or not. _*That*_ leads me to believe that it's one person, not a bunch of internet webcam skanks. When they get to the point of not even giving a damn about your feelings and no longer caring about how sloppy they've become about hiding what they're doing, that usually means they've invested their 'feelings' into one person and are showing their loyalty to that one person. 

He honestly sounds like the type who would literally jump on any opportunity that came his way. I think it would be horribly naive to believe he's never cheated on you physically. I'd bet good money he has. I think he's has had his fishing pole in the water for YEARS looking for cheap thrills any way he could get them. Except now, he's become so damned arrogant and so completely apathetic to your feelings that he's not even bothering to be sneaky about his illicit activities anymore. That's how little he *respects* you, ImAllIn.

I will say this. You can scream and cry and insist he stop doing what he's doing and show you the respect you deserve. No married women should ever HAVE to be brought to this point and should leave instead, but my point is, if you have to resort to doing this, he's not going to stop. You might just put the fear of divorce court and losing half his assets back in the front of his mind again and he'll just get a lot sneakier once more while continuing his activity. That's what he did last time you caught him and that's likely what he'll do this time as well.

I've always said, *when someone shows you who they ARE, believe them*. He showed you years ago who he was and he's showing you again exactly who he is.

It's time to *believe* him.


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

I do all of those. Especially logout of everything because I don’t wanna be hacked again. And I always delete my browser history cause I look at adult sites and I don’t want anyone to see which ones. We hide everything from each other. I do have his FB password though. I know he gets some on the side but as long as loves me at the end of the day we good.


----------



## Jenniferallen (May 10, 2019)

None of the above.

My exh did all of the above.

Anyone care to venture a guess as to why he’s an ex?


----------



## Jenniferallen (May 10, 2019)

I'mAllIn said:


> He did seem truly remorseful, which is why even though I felt that he wasn't entirely truthful about the extent of his activities on the internet I let it drop and moved forward. Now though I've found proof that there has been at least some level of contact with another woman that he didn't tell me anything about whatsoever, and when I confronted him about that he wasn't honest with me this time either, so I'm trying to figure out where to go from here.


Busted cheaters usually do appear ‘truly remorseful’; often to the point of Oscar-worthy, and complete with ugly crying.

Behavior is all that matters.

What actual, concrete, specific, articulable steps did your husband take toward changing? Did he start working with a therapist? Agree to and follow through on couples’ counseling?

IOW, what is different today vs the last time he got caught?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I'mAllIn said:


> Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?


 Depends on what I'm looking at. Our only PC is my son's and I don't really use it except to play a game here and there or to use the printer. However, we did have a home PC for a long time and I deleted porn history. Not that my wife is against it, it's just sort of embarrassing when she goes to type in "YouTube.com" and you see "youporn.com/backdoormilfs" pop up in recents. I'm also careful about keeping my history deleted when I'm shopping for gifts obviously.



I'mAllIn said:


> Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.


 I don't have FB or SM. My email is always logged in on my phone.



I'mAllIn said:


> Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?


no I don't. I like to type them in all the time. I never forget any of my passwords ever as a result. I have to change passwords all the time too, so I just prefer to type in everything always so there's never an issue. The exception being my email which is always logged in on the app. 



I'mAllIn said:


> Have a passcode on your phones?


of course I do. 



I'mAllIn said:


> Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?


yeah. We don't have a magazine rack or any books in the restroom. What am I supposed to do? Read the shampoo bottles? 



I'mAllIn said:


> Have multiple personal email accounts?


 Yes, I have a bunch. I've got a couple Yahoo accounts. One is old. I used to give it out for everything and now it's a spam haven. I don't even really look in there anymore at all really. I have a primary and secondary gmail, and a primary Yahoo which I use the most. I have a live account too that I needed for Xbox.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?--about every 2 or 3 days, i use CCleaner program. It finds about 500 mB of junk every time i run it.

Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.--yes on the email accounts....do not want someone hacking into them if they are wide open. Facebook, i use it like once a month if that....and leave the password running.

Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords? NEVER let anything save a password, (except for facebook that i never use)

Have a passcode on your phones?--of course, everyone does

Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?--nope, it is on the charging stand when i am at home

Have multiple personal email accounts? --i think i have like a dozen email accounts, with a hierarchy of the level of spam i will tolerate on them. The ones that random websites demand i give...i just give them the email address of the one i almost never even check....there are literally hundreds of spam messages there every month or so. I just delete them.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Jenniferallen said:


> Busted cheaters usually do appear ‘truly remorseful’; often to the point of Oscar-worthy, and complete with ugly crying.
> 
> Behavior is all that matters.
> 
> ...


We didn't go to counseling. I'm not a huge fan, and he isn't a big talk about your feelings with strangers kind of guy. Mostly comes from the way he was raised. He did stop spending time on the computer, he started talking to me more about what he wanted and needed from our marriage and he started meeting my needs the best be could much more.

For a long time many things were different from the last time he got caught, but for a while now things have felt much the same as back then.

I confronted him last night, and I was right in being suspicious.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

1Delete the browsing history from your computer before you log off of your home computer?
Yes maybe once a month as it messes up you Cookies 

2 Log out of your Facebook and email accounts every time you're done.
Have not been on facebook more than three times in last 18 months

3 Don't let your computer or phone save your passwords?
I never save passwords on computers or phones. It is not a safe thing to do if you lose your phone or your computer is stolen. I have never used my phone to browse the Internet. 
We also swap phones every two weeks. 

4 Have a passcode on your phones?
We use the same passcode on both phones

5 Take your phone with you absolutely everywhere, including the bathroom?
We do not allow phones in the bedroom so we do not sleep in same room as the phone. 

6 Have multiple personal email accounts?
Yes for different uses. One for family members, one for when I used to trade online, One for groups I belong to
If you answer yes I would love to know why if you are willing to share.


----------

